# [Q] Huawei g700 engineering mode



## daangerman2 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Please help,
i've huawei g700 u10
& speaker volume is too slow 
i want to raise speaker volume cause i can't hear calls well
iam trying to enter engineering mode but i can't
i used mobileuncle & mtk engineering tell me "cannot find engineering mode app"

any help to raise the speaker volume & to enter engineering mode ? thanks*​


----------



## daangerman2 (Apr 15, 2014)

*any help please ?*​


----------



## daangerman2 (Apr 17, 2014)

*please help me*​


----------



## hafeezluqman (Apr 17, 2014)

daangerman2 said:


> *Please help,
> i've huawei g700 u10
> & speaker volume is too slow
> i want to raise speaker volume cause i can't hear calls well
> ...

Click to collapse



First, Lock your phone with pattern or pin. Then, On locked screen, It will show Emergency Dialer. On Emergency Dialer, Dial *#*#3646633#*#* and then unlock the phone by pattern or pin. Then it will show you engineering menu. I discovered this trick myself.


----------



## phyer-six (Apr 17, 2014)

*a picture is worth a thousand words*

me and my g.f are always fighting do to the fact that she keeps finding pictures in her phone and on her tablet ..she swears I'm the one taking the pictures ...however I'm not my question for you all is this is it possible that the phone does this action on it own..the pictures are not a pocket dial either ...is it possible for someone to takes the pictures with their own equipment,, , where ever they are ,and somehow introduce the pictures in to her gallery making it look like they were taken with her phone? I am desperately seeking answers here so any info will be greatly appreciated.....phyer-six


----------



## daangerman2 (Apr 19, 2014)

hafeezluqman said:


> First, Lock your phone with pattern or pin. Then, On locked screen, It will show Emergency Dialer. On Emergency Dialer, Dial *#*#3646633#*#* and then unlock the phone by pattern or pin. Then it will show you engineering menu. I discovered this trick myself.

Click to collapse



*thanks very much, it works well :laugh: 
but i want now to raise earphone volume ? how to do it (just earphone) 
cause calls volume is too low and bad 
& thanks again for help*​


----------



## daangerman2 (Apr 26, 2014)

daangerman2 said:


> *thanks very much, it works well :laugh:
> but i want now to raise earphone volume ? how to do it (just earphone)
> cause calls volume is too low and bad
> & thanks again for help*​

Click to collapse



Any help about that matter please , earphone volume is too low​


----------



## Simon G. (May 3, 2014)

My Engineermode does not have more.I then started again changed the setting only in Loudspeaker mode. Now it is not more.Mit * # * # 3646633 # * # * not mehr.With mobile Uncle not. What can be the problem? And how do I get back to start? Sorry my English but its with Google Translate omg

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI G700-U10 mit Tapatalk


----------



## may_moon911 (Jul 8, 2014)

*i increased the volume *

for headset volume 

after log in to eng. mode ..... swipe to the "hardware testing " tab
then choose audio
then choose headset mode
you will see Type & level
choose type "Media"
choose level "6"
make the value "255"
and max vol "160"
---------------------------------

for speaker volume

after log in to eng. mode ..... swipe to the "hardware testing " tab
then choose audio
then choose loudspeaker mode
you will see Type & level
choose type "Media"
choose level "6"
make the value "255"
and max vol "160"


it worked fine with me  
do it at your own risk


----------



## CHS_sprout (Aug 8, 2015)

*How it works..*



hafeezluqman said:


> First, Lock your phone with pattern or pin. Then, On locked screen, It will show Emergency Dialer. On Emergency Dialer, Dial *#*#3646633#*#* and then unlock the phone by pattern or pin. Then it will show you engineering menu. I discovered this trick myself.

Click to collapse



It shows "CALL NOT SENT, its not an emergency number", then  i opened with pattern lock.. NOW miracle.. it still not showing engineering menu.:crying::crying:


----------



## drdedus (Sep 12, 2015)

I have the same problem in a huawei g750


----------



## dcaster78 (Jan 10, 2016)

I have this problem too. Are there any fix yet?


----------



## Annoyingmouse (Jan 10, 2016)

Hey guys better try to install an engineering mod app from Google play , that worked for me


----------



## Ahmad Nadeem (Aug 18, 2016)

*Solution*



phyer-six said:


> me and my g.f are always fighting do to the fact that she keeps finding pictures in her phone and on her tablet ..she swears I'm the one taking the pictures ...however I'm not my question for you all is this is it possible that the phone does this action on it own..the pictures are not a pocket dial either ...is it possible for someone to takes the pictures with their own equipment,, , where ever they are ,and somehow introduce the pictures in to her gallery making it look like they were taken with her phone? I am desperately seeking answers here so any info will be greatly appreciated.....phyer-six

Click to collapse






Yes there is a method....just login with with single Google account on 2 devices and download google photos on both devices...so then the picture taken by either device will be saved on both devices your gf pics shared to other person and other person's pics are shared to your gf's phone... Hope it's useful for u..


----------



## KADAMENT (Feb 5, 2017)

Your assistance required with my request, I have a Huawei y336-u02 and the speaker and the earphone volume is very, very low and I want to increase the volume.
Every time I enter *#*#3646633*#*#, the engineer mode does not appear when I tried it.
I seriously want to the raise speaker volume and earphone volume  cause I am unable to hear clearly when I tried other headphones or Earphones or make calls
Please assist me on this.


----------

